# Hawaii fish stores?



## jeffboyarrdee (Jun 9, 2007)

Does anyone know of any local fish stores in Hawaii, Honalulu area. Preferrably those with freshwater.

thanks,
JEFF


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Jeff,
I've only been to a couple. Steven Chong would be a good guy to ask. I seem to remember one of them was over toward Diamond Bar and the other one was just west (?) of Ala Moana a bit. Don't quote me


----------

